

Hey Google...I want my screen back. - An-dy
http://google-design.pen.io/

======
DanBC
One of the first things to irk me about Chrome was the chunky strip where the
tabs are.

~~~
An-dy
Agreed. The spacing/buffer around the text on tabs could be improved. Even
gaining 4-5 pixels worth of vertical space would help.

------
ErikHuisman
You still believe in the fold? come on, its 2011!

~~~
An-dy
Yes, I do. Thanks!

------
yanw
That is only because in the next iteration the navigation bar will be removed,
as seen here:

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/111338212860708860461/posts/LKG1...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/111338212860708860461/posts/LKG1ge5ApoA)

<http://vimeo.com/29965463>

And until then the old design can still be applied (except for Reader).

~~~
An-dy
Thanks for sharing. Glad to see these concerns are on their radar...and that
they have designers!

